# Buck grunt



## gman2431 (Jan 17, 2016)

Had a buddy come over and see the piece of wood @manbuckwal donated awhile ago and wanted a grunt made. 

This is what I came up with. Thanks for looking and all c and c welcomed!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Kevin (Jan 17, 2016)

Beautiful. Love that yellow cornbread and what kind of ebony is that ABW? Mun etc.?

Love the shape too well done Cody!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 17, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Beautiful. Love that yellow cornbread and what kind of ebony is that ABW? Mun etc.?
> 
> Love the shape too well done Cody!



It's some of the Gabon I believe from Pinky. Haven't had a chance to try out the ABW I got yet.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 17, 2016)

Thats a dandy Cody ! The black tips accentuate it nicely

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 17, 2016)

Simply awesome, Cody! I love the YCB and black combo - and it reminds me of a design idea (that I need to stop thinking of and just do) for a pen that's been floating around in my head that features YCB and something black.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 17, 2016)

Awesome contrasts! Like everything about it, including the lanyard. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Jan 17, 2016)

That's a nice one ,,,

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 17, 2016)

YCB and GE is a great combo. Looking good Cody.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 17, 2016)

VERY nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jan 19, 2016)

Talk about a great color combination! Wow is all i can say excellent lines too!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

